# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Game mới của Nguyễn Hà Đông chưa ra mắt đã bị giả mạo

## seoomohtx

*Trong khi Swing Copter của Nguyễn Hà Đông vẫn chưa chính thức có mặt trên các gian ứng dụng, tựa game này đã bị lợi dụng với ý đồ xấu.*
*[replacer_img]*Hình ảnh game Swing Copters – một game dạng 8 bit mới của Nguyễn Hà Đông
Ngay sau khi thông tin về game *Swing Copters* của Nguyễn Hà Đông được đăng tải trên các phương tiện truyền thông, hàng loạt các website tại Việt Nam và quốc tế đã xuất hiện những bài viết giới thiệu về tựa game này kèm theo đường dẫn tải về máy. Thực chất, những tập tin tải về đều là những ứng dụng độc hại, hoặc liên kết tải về chỉ đơn thuần điều hướng người dùng đến một website khác.
*[replacer_img]*
Hàng loạt website mời gọi tải game Swing Copters dù ứng dụng này chưa có mặt trên App Store lẫn Play Store
Theo các chuyên gia về CNTT tại Việt Nam, việc các website chuyên về game và phần mềm đua nhau đăng tin về game Swing Copters và đường link tải về ứng dụng giả mạo có hai mục đích. Thứ nhất, ứng dụng giả mạo game Swing Copters có thể chứa mã độc, tự gửi tin nhắn trừ tiền tài khoản người dùng, mang lại lợi ích trực tiếp về mặt tài chính cho các chủ website đó. Thứ hai, trong trường hợp những website có phần "_nghiêm túc_" hơn, không đính kèm ứng dụng giả mạo mà để trống phần link tải về, những chủ website này có lợi về lượt truy cập và dễ thăng hạng hơn trong các kết quả tìm kiếm của Google.
"_Đây là một chiêu trò không mới của giới làm SEO (tối ưu hóa kết quả tìm kiếm) cho các website, lợi dụng lượng tìm kiếm từ khóa 'Swing Copters' đang tăng cao để kiếm một lượng truy cập đáng kể cho website của mình nhằm thu hút quảng cáo_".
Theo trang _TouchAcrade_, Swing Copters vẫn đang trong quá trình kiểm duyệt sẽ chính thức có mặt trên các kho ứng dụng của Android và iOS trong tuần này. Hiện tại, bản cài đặt của trò chơi này vẫn chưa bị rò rỉ ra bên ngoài nên khó có thể xuất hiện trôi nổi trên Internet.

----------

